# DCC-equipped?



## jamiemouzas (Jan 7, 2009)

Howdy all, im new to the model train world on my own ( my dad had a beautiful layout when i was a kid). i get understand alot but one thing im confused by is DCC. 

What is DCC-equipped. does it mean that it will run on DC until you get a DCC controller. i was looking at this set but im confused

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann_Spectrum_01312_Continental_Set_Amtrak_p/bac-01312.htm


also change you turn a DC track into a DCC track?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Answers are yes and yes. Most new DCC modules are what is termed as "smart chips" they will sense a digital command when it is present. If none are present, the revert to analog. 

Yes you can "convert" your analog track to digital command. Just a mater of connecting your transmitter and having a DCC engine on the track to respond. My layout was originally going to be a "blocked" analog layout. I bought the DCC system and just hooked it up.

One thing I will say here. One should have a "coding track". It should be close to the transmitter. I use one of the tracks in one of my yards. I code the decoder on it and have no problems. Some say you do not need this, others swear by the practice. I side with the latter. Keep the wiring run short and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is good to know, as my layout is DC with 19 blocks. 
What has to be done to convert an older DC too DCC? Is it just a matter of adding a decoder and wiring the motor thought it. and ungrounding the motor?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Southern said:


> That is good to know, as my layout is DC with 19 blocks.
> What has to be done to convert an older DC too DCC? Is it just a matter of adding a decoder and wiring the motor thought it. and ungrounding the motor?


Motor needs to be isolated. Some of the decoders will not work on real old engines like my Pittmans(circa '50's and '60's). The Pittmans have an open armature and cannot be isolated.


----------

